# help



## Calvin Cormier (Sep 19, 2005)

I am dealing with a literalist/futurist who believes all prophecy is literal because Jesus literally fulfilled a host of them.

Need some OT and NT prophecies that have been fulfilled ... and fulfilled spiritually. Gen 3:15 and Numbers 24:17 come to mind but could use others.

thank you


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 19, 2005)

use Joseph's dream of the moon, and stars bowing down to him, which was fulfilled in his brothers bowing to him.


----------



## andreas (Sep 20, 2005)

"And Jesus answered and said unto them, Elias truly shall first come, and restore all things. 
But I say unto you that Elijah is come already and they knew him not, but have done unto him whatever they listed." Matthew 17:11-12

John came in the power and spirit of Elijah (Luke 1:17.)


----------

